# Report: Clippers interested in acquiring Tayshaun Prince



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As Tayshaun Prince prepares to meet with Celtics to discuss future, the Clippers have registered interest in acquiring him, source says.
> 
> If Prince doesn’t want to stay in Boston, the Celtics would pursue trade avenues before agreeing to buyout, source said.
> 
> A buyout, however, is the preferred method of acquiring Prince for the asset-strapped Clippers.


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....ed-in-acquiring-tayshaun-prince-from-celtics/
@qross1fan @Dynasty Raider @Weasel @bootstrenf


----------

